# Smoked shrimp last night



## erburn (Jan 16, 2014)

First attempt at some cheese stuffed bacon wrapped shrimp!!!  I don't have pics of the whole process but I bought some jumbo shrimp at our local store and mixed cream cheese with some shredded pepper jack and cheddar. Let them marinate about 5 hours in a rub and them let then cooked the bacon halfway wrapped them up and smoked them about 35 mins. 

They turned out amazing. I am slowly getting the hang of my MES 30 each time I learn something to make the next time easier. 

Thanks for all the help that you guys offer it makes us new guys feel more comfortable!!!













image.jpg



__ erburn
__ Jan 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ erburn
__ Jan 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ erburn
__ Jan 16, 2014


----------



## ctonello (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow those look amazing! I could eat those all day


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks great! Points!


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd eat a platter of those!


----------



## erburn (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah they were great they were at the high end of smokiness but I haven't figured out how to control just a little smoke on the short smokes like that yet.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 18, 2014)

How fun!!! That must have been a terrific hit! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------

